# Uber is finally making riders explain themselves when they rate a driver below five stars



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Anyone see this...?

Would post news article link but this forum will not let me post URL link. Just do a google news search on the title to find the article


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

yes i was just about to post
View attachment 142715


this is from my driver app
also i have live phone support!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Now that they know this, they can lie and bypass this and our overall rating still sinks  lol


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

its about time screwber starts controlling these paxholes
we need to get rid of the bad apples
too many pax abuse the ratings system or they dont rate at all
i dont drive more than a few days now 
just to stay active fyi everyone complaining about boost and surge WE NEVER EVER GET THESE IN PALM BEACH

I MEAN NEVER ITS THE SAME [email protected]#TTY RATES ALL DAY 365/247

yes also
forgot
$15 payout for any returned items!!!!



htboston said:


> Now that they know this, they can lie and bypass this and our overall rating still sinks  lol


report all paxholes immedietly
i felt unsafe
pax interference with my operating vehicle
pax cursing
screaming
racist
sexist
homophobic
anti-human comments
oh you bet your @$$ 
im getting them banned one paxhole at a time 
we are respectful
they need to be as well


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> report all paxholes immedietly
> i felt unsafe
> pax interference with my operating vehicle
> pax cursing
> ...


Knowing that you live in Florida. All of this is probably true about your paxs


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There is a catch to this. Uber will provide them with a list of reason if they were to rate you low. If the reasons are one of them it will stand. 
If you dispute 1 stars with lyft they will only remove the ones without the flag. If you are flagged for navigation, friendliness, safety etc it will stay there and they won't remove it.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

There's a lot of catches. Who is to say one is friendly or not. I generally dont talk to people unless they talk to me first. I've gone whole rides without talking to pax. This could be considered unfriendly. So because Im not a chatterbox I get dinged.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Great !!!! Now they'll just lie and say you pulled a Donald on them ! Oh JOY !!!!


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Uberglenn said:


> There's a lot of catches. Who is to say one is friendly or not. I generally dont talk to people unless they talk to me first. I've gone whole rides without talking to pax. This could be considered unfriendly. So because Im not a chatterbox I get dinged.


Yea I'm the same way and got reported twice as unfriendly because I didn't talk to pax but kept to myself. So now not only do they expect us to drive thru Taco Bell but also entertaining them during thier ride but also making sure we don't over talk as to be an annoyance.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> View attachment 142718
> View attachment 142719
> yes i was just about to post
> View attachment 142715
> ...


There has already been such a prompt. "What can be improved?" is a multiple choice question.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

To all those saying that pax will still be able to lie or whatever, you are right this will not make the rating system perfect. However I think it is a very big improvement. For example up until now if a pax just didn't like your vibe or was having a bad day or whatever they could rate 4 or less without thinking, from now on if they have to give a reason for such a rating I doubt they will outright lie and say the drivers car was dirty or something. Also I think some pax who rate 4 or less had no problem with the ride they just think 4 stars is average (or even good), this should happen a lot less if they have to choose some complaint about the ride. Again, I don't think it will be perfect but IMO it's still a big improvement.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree with the last post. A rider who has to give a reason is being told subtly that 4 stars is unsatisfactory. Riders who don't realize that will rethink, and some who are just lazy and don't want to deal with the extra step of clicking a reason will give five stars or no rating unless they really have an issue.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Steps in the right direction at least.


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

Where can we see the reason code on a "1" rating?
Ive completed 22 trips and received first one star...
Can't for the life of me figure out why as all the trips went famously well


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Flmarko said:


> Where can we see the reason code on a "1" rating?
> Ive completed 22 trips and received first one star...
> Can't for the life of me figure out why as all the trips went famously well


Some people just like to see successful people burn.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Good. It'll weed out slap happy low raters.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Would a 4 star with comment "good ride" mean it wouldn't ding you? Some pax do think 4 is a good score, just not perfect.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> View attachment 142718
> View attachment 142719
> yes i was just about to post
> View attachment 142715
> ...


Doesn't matter Uber won't share with you the comments the rider put. I have 3 one stars with no explanation of why. They shouldn't even count. Gives me. 4.94


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

What is to prevent pax from lying. Also, if a navigation issue, who decides if the driver missed some turns or Waze or Google maps messed up. I have found that the nav apps sometimes take several seconds to a minute to acknowledge I made a turn. In that time I may have missed another turn. 

I once had a rider rate me a 1 because I did not jump out of the car fast enough to help with luggage.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I once had a rider rate me a 1 because I did not jump out of the car fast enough to help with luggage.


I have only 2 1*'s. 1 was from a couple of drunk "bros" who 1* me for refusing to drag race the uber next to me on a main street (as in speed limit 20, 2 lanes, one-way, lined with bars, and cops literally on every corner - some on horseback - for the memorial day weekend holiday) and the other I got yesterday in retaliation for me giving the paxhole I caught trying to sneakily eat in my car 1*. I don't think "rating protection" is gonna help me make those go away any time soon.....


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Also, I still have no comment or feed back from the retaliatory 1 star so idk if they're making that kid explain why but if they are they sure didn't pass on the note to me! And I haven't seen any kind of option to contest it pop up in the app yet - I'm pretty sure its only if the pax selcts one of ubers predetermined reasons (like Fare was off) that the star doesn't count; won't take long for pax to realize they need to select something about the driver to get $$ back.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Apparently it's all smoke and mirrors. If you google "180 days of change Uber" get get a mess of links to Uber.com pages that are now 404.

I asked for feedback to my most recent 1-star trip, with screenshots of the phone screen telling us pax would have to explain themselves: (the bold is not me, the CSR did that, I did Xxxxx out CSR name and date)

_Thank you for reaching out,

I understand your concern, yes, if a rider gives a partner a rating less than 5 stars they will have the option to provide the reason *but this is not compulsory*. Apologies for the inconvenience caused, in this case, we are unable to adjust your rating.

Please reach out if you have any other inquiry.

Sent by Xxxxxx X. on Thursday, August 10, 2017 at xx:xx:xx PMContinue this conversation by replying to this email or going to help in your Uber app._


----------



## The Emmissary (Jun 16, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Great !!!! Now they'll just lie and say you pulled a Donald on them ! Oh JOY !!!!


"Pulled a Donald." Love it!


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Mikek999 said:


> Yea I'm the same way and got reported twice as unfriendly because I didn't talk to pax but kept to myself. So now not only do they expect us to drive thru Taco Bell but also entertaining them during thier ride but also making sure we don't over talk as to be an annoyance.


When I used to ride with taxis, It was up to me to speak to the driver to cater to my own damn needs. At least go half way. Personally, there would be nothing worse than have a taxi driver talk at you when you, for example suffered a huge loss at a casino, need to gather your thoughts for work or you simply want to listen to music. Whatever.

If passengers want to talk, they should talk. We talk when they talk, we stay silent when they're silent. How it should be. There's nothing worse than acting desperate to try to get a higher rating, effectively shooting yourself in the foot for trying too hard. People can be pests

To add. A one star should probably be reserved for an illegal act on anyone's behalf, be it rider or driver. A 1 star would be a no brainer if a pax pulled out a pipe full of crack and lit up or if a driver ran a red. Not for mis-clicks or because they didn't have mf spotify premium. God damn sometimes


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea that 180 days of change is working out real well ehhhh?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LAbDog65 said:


> What is to prevent pax from lying. Also, if a navigation issue, who decides if the driver missed some turns or Waze or Google maps messed up. I have found that the nav apps sometimes take several seconds to a minute to acknowledge I made a turn. In that time I may have missed another turn.
> 
> I once had a rider rate me a 1 because I did not jump out of the car fast enough to help with luggage.


I count it against the driver if they are so reliant on gps that they get lost when the gps is not working correctly.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I count it against the driver if they are so reliant on gps that they get lost when the gps is not working correctly.


Of course you do. At least your lack of reason is consistent. I've spent the entirety of the last 20 years in the same area and, Oh My GOSH !!, I still don't know each and every street/destination in my county let alone when I'm dragged out into the boonies of the next state over.....How silly of me
* no, not really


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I count it against the driver if they are so reliant on gps that they get lost when the gps is not working correctly.


Troll hahahajahahahaha


----------

